

Ask HN: I love motorcycles..any ideas for something to build? - jason_slack

I ride a sport bike. I love it.<p>I watch MotoGP.<p>I am a good web developer (HTML, JS, CSS, JQuery, MySQL, PHP mostly)<p>I know C++ very well.<p>My other hobby site is 6colors.net. I haven't added anything in a long time as I was redoing the UI and got bored.<p>I am looking for something interesting thing to code as a hobby related to motorcycles.<p>Any ideas?
======
mschuster91
If you're into WebGL, you could create a motocycle 3d-showroom and allow
people to customize their virtual machines.

------
bifrost
Learn how to do metal fab and turn your I4 into an I3 with an eccentric
supercharger :)

